
Biohackers chase Johnny Mnemonic with 'Pegleg' implanted hard drive - jonbaer
https://the-parallax.com/2019/08/12/defcon-biohackers-johnny-mnemonic-pegleg/
======
gshdg
Can someone please explain what the purpose of this is or why one would want
this?

~~~
moocowtruck
i would love to know myself...

